# Get the message out...



## Paul Collins (Dec 12, 2016)

I was on ABC Nightlife last night to set the record straight about GST and tax paid by Uber in Oz at 45.32 mins in after the presenter announced that his credit card is charged from Dublin.

I said way to many %'s but I think I got the message across that GST and tax is paid by uber drivers and by uber Australia.

http://www.abc.net.au/radio/programs/nightlife/nightlife/9064108


----------



## Where to Mister? (Jul 16, 2017)

The link doesn’t work.


----------



## Paul Collins (Dec 12, 2016)

Where to Mister? said:


> The link doesn't work.


fixed...


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Paul Collins said:


> fixed...


Thank goodness. For a minute I was afraid you were using the missing link.
.


----------



## Icecool (Feb 8, 2016)

Paul Collins said:


> I was on ABC Nightlife last night to set the record straight about GST and tax paid by Uber in Oz at 45.32 mins in after the presenter announced that his credit card is charged from Dublin.
> 
> I said way to many %'s but I think I got the message across that GST and tax is paid by uber drivers and by uber Australia.
> 
> http://www.abc.net.au/radio/programs/nightlife/nightlife/9064108


Yes we knew this long time ago . The fares is collected from an overseas account by uber . Uber then take their commision and pay us the remainder . Uber commission is an overseas transaction so uber dosent needs to pays taxes in Australia


----------



## Paul Collins (Dec 12, 2016)

Icecool said:


> Yes we knew this long time ago . The fares is collected from an overseas account by uber . Uber then take their commision and pay us the remainder . Uber commission is an overseas transaction so uber dosent needs to pays taxes in Australia


Only 25% of the uber fees remain OS, 75% of the Uber fees are sent back to Uber Australia Pty Ltd who do pay tax. $2.5 million for 2015/16

http://www.smh.com.au/business/the-...y-is-not-under-ato-audit-20161103-gsh37e.html


----------



## Icecool (Feb 8, 2016)

Paul Collins said:


> Only 25% of the over fees remain OS, 75% is sent back to Uber Australia Pty Ltd who do pay tax. $2.5 million for 2015/16
> 
> http://www.smh.com.au/business/the-...y-is-not-under-ato-audit-20161103-gsh37e.html


No the 75% is paid to the drivers . Uber has a subsidiary company in Australia they are running the Uber operation . They don't collects fares . This subsidiary company is paid by uber outside of Australia to cover the running operation in Australia . Any profit lefts they paid taxes .


----------



## Paul Collins (Dec 12, 2016)

Icecool said:


> No the 75% is paid to the drivers . Uber has a subsidiary company in Australia they are running the Uber operation . They don't collects fares . This subsidiary company is paid by uber outside of Australia to cover the running operation in Australia . Any profit lefts they paid taxes .


Correct. 75% of the Uber fees collected by Uber OS is sent to Uber Australia Pty Ltd. (Approx 8% of the total fates stays OS.) - edit wrong, see below.


----------



## UberDriverAU (Nov 4, 2015)

Paul Collins said:


> Correct. 75% of the Uber fees collected by Uber OS is sent to Uber Australia Pty Ltd. Approx 8% of the total fates stays OS.


25% of 25% is 6.25%.


----------



## Paul Collins (Dec 12, 2016)

UberDriverAU said:


> 25% of 25% is 6.25%.


Oh my bad.
Uber OS keep 25% of the 20% for some drivers, so 5%
And 25% of the 25%, 6.25%.

Oh hang on, I was talking about what % of the total fares stays in Oz. That is 75% of 20%, so 15% of total fares
And 75% of 25%, so 18.75% of total fares stay in Oz.

Can you check that please?


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Paul Collins said:


> Oh my bad.
> Uber OS keep 25% of the 20% for some drivers, so 5%
> And 25% of the 25%, 6.25%.


Oh Dear.....
I haven't listened to the radio program as yet, as I was saving it for a special occasion. But now, I am inclined to think that it may be peppered with misinformation. I certainly hope not.
.



Paul Collins said:


> Oh my bad.
> Can you check that please?


Oh Dear....



Paul Collins said:


> I was on ABC Nightlife last night to set the record straight about GST and tax paid by Uber in Oz


...to set the record straight......
.


----------



## UberDriverAU (Nov 4, 2015)

Paul Collins said:


> Oh hang on, I was talking about what % of the total fares stays in Oz. That is 75% of 20%, so 15% of total fares
> And 75% of 25%, so 18.75% of total fares stay in Oz.
> 
> Can you check that please?


Correct weight.


----------



## Icecool (Feb 8, 2016)

Paul Collins said:


> Correct. 75% of the Uber fees collected by Uber OS is sent to Uber Australia Pty Ltd. (Approx 8% of the total fates stays OS.) - edit wrong, see below.


No if you read the news correctly. The 75% dose not Gose to Uber Australia but directly to the drivers . No fares stay in Australia . It's uber oversea collected the fare and paid Uber Australia an revenue to cover the cost of running Uber Australia . This can be any amount they like . Uber oversea can paid the exact amount to cover the cost of the running Uber Australia . like marketing , paying support staff , legal fees . Ect . So no profit is record in Uber Australia but they choose to leave a small of profit to pay the Australian taxes


----------



## Paul Collins (Dec 12, 2016)

Icecool said:


> No if you read the news correctly. The 75% dose not Gose to Uber Australia but directly to the drivers . No fares stay in Australia . It's uber oversea collected the fare and paid Uber Australia an revenue to cover the cost of running Uber Australia . This can be any amount they like . Uber oversea can paid the exact amount to cover the cost of the running Uber Australia . like marketing , paying support staff , legal fees . Ect . So no profit is record in Uber Australia but they choose to leave a small of profit to pay the Australian taxes


1. All fares go to Uber OS
2. Uber OS pays au drivers 75 or 80% of those fares. 
3. Of the remaining 25 or 20%, 75% of that is sent to Uber AU and from that Uber AU made a profit and paid $2.5 million in tax for 2015/16.


----------



## Icecool (Feb 8, 2016)

Paul Collins said:


> 1. All fares go to Uber OS
> 2. Uber OS pays au drivers 75 or 80% of those fares.
> 3. Of the remaining 25 or 20%, 75% of that is sent to Uber AU and from that Uber AU made a profit and paid $2.5 million in tax for 2015/16.


No the news never said all the 25% are paid back to the Uber Australia .it just said the Uber Australia revenge are paid by two offshore Uber companies


----------



## Paul Collins (Dec 12, 2016)

Icecool said:


> No the news never said all the 25% are paid back to the Uber Australia .it just said the Uber Australia revenge are paid by two offshore Uber companies


Correct. 75% of the 25% is returned to Oz.

The quote below refers to only the uber fee part of the transaction.

"But its entity in Australia does not count all the sales. As Uber told the recent Senate inquiry into corporate tax avoidance, it only counts 75 per cent of each transaction in Australia. The rest - 25 per cent of each transaction - is routed through the Netherlands, a low-tax jurisdiction. This entity then pays Uber Australia a fee for providing service support in Australia"
http://www.smh.com.au/business/the-...nue-but-questions-remain-20161031-gsf4xx.html


----------



## corsair (Oct 16, 2017)

Paul Collins said:


> I was on ABC Nightlife last night to set the record straight about GST and tax paid by Uber in Oz at 45.32 mins in after the presenter announced that his credit card is charged from Dublin.
> 
> I said way to many %'s but I think I got the message across that GST and tax is paid by uber drivers and by uber Australia.
> 
> http://www.abc.net.au/radio/programs/nightlife/nightlife/9064108


I haven't had the time or inclination to listen to your "performance" yet, but I really hope you did better than that time a few months ago when interviewed on radio - the time when you grossly misinformed the public that drivers get $1/km. To this very day I still fail to understand how you could have said such a thing when drivers pay has been the gigantic friggin elephant in the room that Uber and the public just don't want to see.


----------



## Paul Collins (Dec 12, 2016)

corsair said:


> I haven't had the time or inclination to listen to your "performance" yet, but I really hope you did better than that time a few months ago when interviewed on radio - the time when you grossly misinformed the public that drivers get $1/km. To this very day I still fail to understand how you could have said such a thing when drivers pay has been the gigantic friggin elephant in the room that Uber and the public just don't want to see.


It is $1 per km. And what did you report on the radio? Let me guess.


----------



## corsair (Oct 16, 2017)

Paul Collins said:


> It is $1 per km. And what did you report on the radio? Let me guess.


You still don't get it do you !!! so why the hell were you mouthing off on radio and pretending you are holding useful negotiations with your Uber management contacts over the pay of drivers.

The new drivers are getting $0.75/km, the older drivers $0.80/km. And thats before deducting any running costs, taxes and depreciation.

I haven't reported anything on the radio, What are you talking about ? But if I ever did have that opportunity I would make it damn clear that the drivers are getting F.A. net pay, and that's the truth of the matter. Why the hell did you want to mislead the public like that when you had a golden opportunity to set the record straight???


----------



## Paul Collins (Dec 12, 2016)

corsair said:


> I haven't had the time or inclination to listen to your "performance" yet, but I really hope you did better than that time a few months ago when interviewed on radio - the time when you grossly misinformed the public that drivers get $1/km. To this very day I still fail to understand how you could have said such a thing when drivers pay has been the gigantic friggin elephant in the room that Uber and the public just don't want to see.


Everybodies net income per km is different and the only point I was to make was we are $1 per km and Sydney is $1.45 and that we were the cheapest in AU. I made that point. I was never going to talk about net income.
Can you imagine the bad PR that would be created by an Uber driver getting on air and saying he makes sweet FA. The public would see that as whinging Uber driver and would be counterproductive.


----------

